
Patreon Hacked, Gigabytes of Data and Code Leaked - Osiris
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/05/patreon-hacked-gigabytes-of-data-and-code-leaked/
======
rs999gti
Oops:

> The data seems to have come from a debug version of the site that was
> visible to the Internet. The debug version included a “snapshot” of the
> production database.

